# Metro Detroit Pet Expo



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We will definitely try to be there. If all goes well with Gary getting the day off... and nothing happens to our vehicle or something, we should be able to make an appearance as well! 

Sounds like SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool that sounds fun! I will plan on going. 

Is Enzo gonna be able to go? It says "spayed or neutered adult pets" can attend. But the actual form that you fill out doesn't have any mention of it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DianaM said:


> Is Enzo gonna be able to go? It says "spayed or neutered adult pets" can attend. But the actual form that you fill out doesn't have any mention of it.


Huhm... I was thinking about going too and talking my sister into bringing the collie. I'd love to shop and browse and socialize my guy at the same time.

Would they be checking my dog's trousers as I go in, do you think?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I sent them an e-mail and told them that I was waiting to neuter Enzo until he was 18-24 months old because I want him to fully mature and they said that they understood age restrictions on the surgery, so Enzo can come in. =)


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool! Glad they understand.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have gone in past years. It is a good expo. In the past Ultimate Air Dogs has been there, not sure about this year. I can't go this year... I am hoping that is the weekend I am picking up my puppy. So I will miss it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that's a legit excuse for not making it. lol I wish I was doing what you have planned instead!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

UAD will be there, they finally have it on their website. If I can't go to get BH for any reason I will be there with Teddi and Quinn


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got an email from my neighbor who will be a vendor at the show. Victoria Stillwell will be at the event on Saturday. I'm so bummed we won't be able to make it that day!

Just announced, the Metro Detroit Pet Expo welcomes world-renowned dog trainer Victoria Stilwell, of Animal Planet’s “It’s Me or the Dog” Saturday, November 20 at the Rock Financial Showplace! She will demonstrate her training techniques at 2 pm on Saturday and will have a Q&A session and book signing at 5pm on Saturday. Book signing opportunities are on a first come, first serve basis.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ooh, too cool! That's the day that Jen and I are going!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The Pet Expo is in Indianapolis this weekend. Must be a traveling show.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG*

I JUST SAW VICTORIA STILWELL IS GOING TO BE THERE THE DAY WE'RE THERE!!

I am freaking out right now. I absolutely LOVE her.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

So you guys are going on Saturday? Tinkerbell and I might be able to go that day. It would be great to be abel to meet up with some others.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

marshab1 said:


> So you guys are going on Saturday? Tinkerbell and I might be able to go that day. It would be great to be abel to meet up with some others.


Yep, we're going Saturday! It would be awesome to meet up!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Jen, I think Kayla's coming and bringing Ryu, too! Soooo many goldens lol Did you guys decide which doggie you wanna bring?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, we're not bringing either dog. It's too far for them to be in the back in a kennel, too cold. No heat back there.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahh, true. I'm bringing Enzo for the socialization. He needs it, big timeeee!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Spayed or neutered adult pets on a short leash (6 foot maximum, no retractable leashes) may attend the Metro Detroit Pet Expo with a responsible guardian. Please note that due to health concerns of birds in the show, pet birds will not be allowed.


I was just wondering... would people really bring pet birds to a pet show? And... why?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lol I wondered the same thing when I read that the first time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Have a good time you folks! 

You will have to tell me all about it.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone going Friday or Sunday? I'm so mad I can't go on Saturday.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm getting ready to head to the expo in a couple hours, so I thought I'd bump this up. I'm going with my fiance, his brother Jon and his brother's girlfriend Kayla (my best friend), MssJnnfer, her husband Gary, Enzo and his littermate Ryu (Jeff's brother and my best friend's dog). So if you see a big group of people with two of the cutest goldens you've ever seen, come say hi. =)


----------

